# [SY] Seychelles roads



## iMiros (Aug 21, 2009)

Driving is on the left side of the road. Roads are generally well-maintained but are narrow and winding. Drivers should exercise caution due to a lack of shoulders and inadequate street lighting. Speed limits range from 25 to 50 miles an hour. Drivers and front-seat passengers are required to wear seatbelts. There are no laws regarding child safety seats. 























































From the airport to Victoria goes 2x2 road in distance of 3-4 km. I could not find photos of this road, if someone has please post thnx


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

nossa o mundo todo exceto o continente americano seguem esse padrão europeu.


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

Victoria, Mahe


----------



## Lum Lumi (Sep 27, 2011)

Nice roads. I like the architecture too.


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

Mahe





















































































































La Digue


----------

